# IPerf Installation Error



## MikeyWines (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi,

I am having problems installing IPerf on FreeBSD terminals. I have used the following commands:


```
#cd /usr/ports/benchmarks/iperf
#make install clean
```

The system is trying to fetch a file on the internet but the problem is the terminals are not connected to the internet and they won't be able to as these terminals have restricted privileges. Is there any way of installing IPerf without being connected to the internet? I have an installation CD of FreeBSD version 8, would it contain the installation for IPerf. Any input would be very much appreciated.

Many thanks and regards.

Michael


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 16, 2010)

You'll probably have to settle for a package instead of a port (package may not be on the install/first disk), or build a package from the port on a machine that does have Internet access.


----------



## aragon (Aug 16, 2010)

MikeyWines said:
			
		

> I have an installation CD of FreeBSD version 8, would it contain the installation for IPerf.


It might.  The full FreeBSD distribution consists of 4 CDs.  Disc 1 only contains the base OS and some packages.  Discs 2-4 have the remaining packages.  Do you have all 4 CDs, or the DVD?


----------



## MikeyWines (Aug 17, 2010)

I was given only one CD for the installation by my tutor, where can I get the whole package?


----------



## MikeyWines (Aug 18, 2010)

Where can I get the package as a download version so that I can burn it on CD or put it on a USB stick. Thanks any help is very much appreciated.


----------

